# Nach Gewalt-Skandal: Alle Filme mit DC-Star wohl gecancelt



## Icetii (7. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nach Gewalt-Skandal: Alle Filme mit DC-Star wohl gecancelt* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Nach Gewalt-Skandal: Alle Filme mit DC-Star wohl gecancelt*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## 80sGamer (7. April 2022)

The Flash? Definitiv Jim Parsons. xD


----------



## Worrel (7. April 2022)

Als er gerade beim Handgreiflich werden einen Blick auf seine Karriere wirft ...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (8. April 2022)

Sie sollten da sich voll drauf konzentrieren und die "Synergien" ausnutzen.
Einen Flash drehen in dem es um viel häusliche Gewalt etc. geht, das ganze im Stil eines Jokers.
Dafür natürlich den Herrn Miller nehmen für das Maximum an Metapower.


----------



## Phone (8. April 2022)

Dreht den Film ab mit einem ende das ihn durch ein Multi Vers. Flash ersetzt und gut...Danach kann man den Typen fallen lassen.
Oder packt nen anderen Kopf über Deep Fake drauf.


----------

